# I bought a new doe.



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Well, I blew through the money I got for my red buck, Wampum.
I bought this yearling doe at the SRMGA sale Saturday.
Her name is Leaning Tree GF. Charish. Or something like that.
She is Gauge on the top and FSE/2DOX on the bottom. 
Some of Leslie's best breeding. Had to have her. I had Leslie
bring her home to her house to breed to her new buck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what a BEAUT!! She always puts sire initials in front of doe name. 
Who is FSE? I dont recognize that one. If you say I'll probably go DUH.
Way to go Tim!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

She looks like quite a stout doe! Good luck with her!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's beautiful! Congrats!!! Do you have a pic of the buck your breeding her to? I bet your excited to get kids from her!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't know much about boars but that's on nice looking girl.
congrats


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww she's beautiful! Congrats!!! Do you have a pic of the buck your breeding her to? I bet your excited to get kids from her!


Scroll down just a little. 
MFR1 2DOX Ruthless
http://www.leaningtreefarm.com/goatherd.html

Keep scrolling and you will see
CSB Gauge's G-Force who is the sire of my new doe.

Scroll a little further and you will come to 
2DOX Amigo... who is the sire of the dam of my doe.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's another view of Charish.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is beautiful. Great buy.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice, Love the front end, looking forward to see what she throws


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Shes beautiful!! and a very stout girl!
CONGRATS!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Holy smokes what a beauty! Love the buck too. Congratulations!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

FaRmEr FrEaK said:


> Nice, Love the front end, looking forward to see what she throws


 Ah, Thanks.
I got her home Thursday. I took another doe to the breeders farm to be
bred to a different buck that was in heat. As luck would have it, Charish
came in heat and was bred by Ruthless while I was there, so I even have
a breeding date. I need to take some more pictures. She's very cool.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OH WOW !! She is stunning , congrats


----------

